# AHHHHH!! My PMR shirt is in. :D



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I will be ordering more for my classes and new job.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Great shirt! The F and the D are strategically placed; should draw alot of attention


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I should order one to wear to duke's training classes!! looks great. and yes, the strategically placed letter ought to draw some attention haha. Don't be surprised if a lot of males start asking you about raw feeding :thumb:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

It looks great........
:tongue:

I can NOT wait for mine(ours)!!!:thumb:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

yay! Looks great! Never noticed the strategic placement LOL

Our new ones came yesterday. Can't wait to wear them


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I was wearing mine to a 'specialty' pet store the other day, and they loved it! They carry premades.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool tshirt!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh! Lol ya I didn't notice until just now...I can't wait to buy more, I couldn't love the shirt more...I can't wait for someone to say something


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

awesome! i love this design! i have the magnets on my fridge.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

hmbutler said:


> Don't be surprised if a lot of males start asking you about raw feeding :thumb:


Well...it was designed by a guy LOL


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks good, I can't wait to order mine.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I was really happy with the amount of time it came in by. I really can't wait to order some more.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

It looks great! I just got my magnets in today. I'll definitely be ordering a shirt soon!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm so proud to be showing off the PMR spirit. My family seems to think I'm a little over the top about this, but I'm so dead serious that PMR will forever be how I feed every carnivorous animal that comes into my care for the rest of my life. I've been thinking recently that people feed their lizards raw and don't give it a second guess...Why then is it different for dogs and cats? Especially since my lizard is omnivorous, being a bearded dragon, he eats just about every fruit and vegetable under the sun + eggs, mice, and feeder insects. He won't even touch the processed bearded dragon pellets. I just think the shirts provide a great chance to really spread the message that, hey, processed foods for our pets are absolutely not natural in any sense of the word and I'm very open to speaking to anyone about how to go about feeding a raw diet. (And I've actually gotten smack on a few beardie sites about feeding raw to my dogs..... go figure.)

I've already given all my friends "the talk". Now I really hope some strangers ask me wth my shirt is about. > I want a hoodie for winter and some of the sporty versions of the PMR shirt for agility trials. Am I going over the top? Next thing I need is a shirt with a picture of my dogs eating a rack of ribs. Or maybe Jon and Natalies danes eating that giant carcass. XD


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> I've been thinking recently that people feed their lizards raw and don't give it a second guess...Why then is it different for dogs and cats? Especially since my lizard is omnivorous, being a bearded dragon, he eats just about every fruit and vegetable under the sun + eggs, mice, and feeder insects. He won't even touch the processed bearded dragon pellets.


Yeah, I think about that, too. Reptiles tend to "imprint" on food more than dogs so many plain won't eat processed crap. Sometimes I wish dogs were the same so more people would feed fresh foods.

If someone posts about feeding a dog meat (on non-raw forums), they'll often get flack. But if someone posted about trying to get a snake to eat processed food (there was a food like this made years ago that didn't take off at all), they'd be ripped apart. They're both carnivores but the reactions are totally different...humans are odd .

...Although I used to wish there was a palatable commercial diet for dart frogs . Man were those fruit fly cultures a pain, haha!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I love it! I so need to get me one of these. What style tee is that? Just a women's tee? A babydoll? (What a dumb name for a shirt, huh?)


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I would love to get one....if the design was on the back. My chest area doesn't need any more attention damn it...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

It was a ladies destroyed shirt. I really love it. it's really comfortable


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

This is the kind of stuff I miss when I'm MIA from DFC for 10 days...time to order mine! :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> This is the kind of stuff I miss when I'm MIA from DFC for 10 days...time to order mine! :biggrin:


DFC misses you too when you are gone!


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

That is a very cool shirt! I might have to get me one, maybe one for my friend who is getting borderline obsessed with getting her puppy on raw lol


----------

